# Unable to fetch item from backend collection 185

## cameta

Cuando inicio KDE me da este error

Unable to fetch item from backend collection 185 resource -1

¿A que puede deberse?

----------

## quilosaq

Puede que este sea tu caso:

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=289097

----------

## cameta

No, el error se produce al entrar en KDE. 

El titulo que pone en la ventana es  fetch job error

plasma desktop shell.

----------

## cameta

https://alderaan.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1033188

----------

## cameta

Parece que es algo relacionado con akonadi.

----------

## cameta

De momento he borrado el directorio de akonadi localizado en 

~/.local/share/akonadi

Eso ha acabado con el error.

Pero creo que falla el nepomuk

----------

## cameta

No, hay algo que me falla con el akonadi

Unable to fetch item from backend (collection 16, resource -1)

Cannot connect to agent instance with identifier 'akonadi_maildir_resource_0', error message: 'Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.Akonadi.Resource.akonadi_maildir_resource_0': no such name'" 

ItemRetrieverException :  Unable to contact resource

----------

## cameta

Bueno parece que ya esta medio arreglado.

----------

